# Sram / Zipp freehub



## scooterb (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi all , 
im wanting to change the freehub on my sram s30al race 10 speed to an 11 speed
these -

Ive e-mailed sram and they said they do not do an 11 speed for these wheels?


Im no expert but have been lookin at the zipp 11 conversion free hub and it looks to the same as mine only 11 speed ?
Heres some pics of my 10 speed and the zipp 11 speed.







And heres the zipp one - 
[/url]


And a link to one for sale on ebay with some description - 
[url]https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zipp-Freehub-Cassette-Conversion-Kit-2013-V8-188-Hub-11-speed-SRAM-Shimano-Red-/281405149077?pt=US_Hubs&hash=item41850dcf95
Having read some descriptions on both , (which is a little technical for an novice like me), im pretty sure they both use 17mm axles
So i was wondering is there any chance that these are compatible ? 
Id really like to keep my wheels but cant use them with my current 11 speed groupset.
Zipp hub manual - 
https://www.zipp.com/_media/pdfs/manuals/88-188_hub_manual.pdf
& Sram hub manual - 
https://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/sram_s30_s27_wheel_service_manual.pdf
Thanks scott


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well Zipp is a Sram company so you're probably on to something.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Just because it outwardly looks the same doesnt mean a huge amount. Assuming they use the same hub, the pre 2013 zipp hubs cannot be converted because they also changed the hub shell, and the spacing flange to flange.


----------

